# SRAM Hood angle vs Shimano



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Would it be correct to say that SRAM hood angle is more horizontal than Shimano hoods?
I have noticed that Shimano hoods (not 7900) appear to be designed to be more angled upright than SRAM hoods, 
if this is correct then this would mean having SRAM hoods set up correct would cause a greater reach than Shimano hoods, causing bike setup changes when changing over

thoughts/comments?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i found that when i went from 105 to red that i needed a longer stem because my final reach to the levers/hoods was shorter


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Hood angle is a function of where you put them on the handlebar.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

the hoods of 09 Red, and the new D/A 7900, are identical. My shop has the new D/A grouppo on the counter. My new ride is full Red. Holding the D/A shifter against the Red, they are damn near exact in size and shape.

I still think the Red looks better too!


----------

